# YBS 2003 National Ret Championship DVD review



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

RTFers,

I was very disappointed with the YBS 2003 Nat Report. The quality of the DVD was good, but there was little to no dog work on the entire DVD. Talking heads blabbing away, diagrams of tests, and little else.

The entire DVD had about 5 minutes of dog work on it. You got to see Mike Lardy and General Patton run what looked like the 10th series. That's it !

Don't waste your money.

Steve


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Not much dog work at all.


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Maybe you could rip them and put them on the net.... Or is that a copyright problem....


----------

